
Bitmain's Israel office vandalized as part of ongoing Bitcoin block size debate - mbgaxyz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAkd5OQG7nc
======
mbgaxyz
Bitmain Israel response:

 _" Bitmain Israel is a small office. There are 6 of us, men and women, most
of us are with families. We develop and operate ConnectBTC, a mining pool
designed to be easy to use and informative to both home and professional
miners.

...

The attacks kept coming, even got personal at times. I disengaged. What’s the
point of talking if there’s no one listening? That time will be better spent
elsewhere. I left an open invitation to Nadav and anyone else that’s
interested in talking to come visit our office, have coffee, and discuss.

But coffee and discussion was not what he was after. As we stopped responding
online and did not engage, he decided to escalate. During the last weekend, at
nighttime, while the office was closed and we were away, he infiltrated the
building where our office is and decided to go on a good old fashion vandalism
streak, posting messages threatening our employees."_

[https://medium.com/@gadigg/vandalism-is-not-the-new-
consensu...](https://medium.com/@gadigg/vandalism-is-not-the-new-
consensus-4cf4b242485b)

------
nadaviv
Mobile-friendly video:
[https://vimeo.com/218041604](https://vimeo.com/218041604)

(mods, can you please update the OP link?)

------
nadaviv
Hi everyone. I'm Nadav, the CEO of Bitrated and one of the Israeli bitcoin
activists that participated in the protest. Happy to hear your thoughts and
help explain our view of things.

I'd like to clarify that despite the article saying otherwise, none of the
flyers had any words of threats. This is not our way. The bitcoin activists
that participated in the protest are peaceful and would never take part in
threats, violence or any other illegal activity. The local bitcoin community
have experience with similar protests against Israeli banks and corrupted
officials, and this has always been a red line that was never crossed.

The protest in question took place in the public areas of building that's
freely accessible. We said hi to the guy on front and he showed us the way.
None of the protesters entered any offices, Bitmain's private property, or any
other restricted areas.

Additionally, the meeting that Gadi is referring to took place more than a
year ago. The protest was organized by the local bitcoin community to
criticize Bitmain's actions and policies, and had nothing to do with that
meeting or with Gadi personally.

Finally, we did not protest Bitmain's decisions regarding the scaling debate.
The protest was purely about Bitmain's threats to initiate a 51% DoS attack
against the Bitcoin network [0][1] and the remote kill-switch backdoor they
introduced into their products [2][3][4].

\------

If anyone is interested seeing what all the fuss was about, the flyers in a
readable format are available here:

[http://imgur.com/a/sFHnI](http://imgur.com/a/sFHnI) (scroll down for the
flyers)

My response to the "vandalism" claims is available here:

[https://medium.com/@shesek/as-for-the-vandalism-
claims-a4715...](https://medium.com/@shesek/as-for-the-vandalism-
claims-a471504225ad)

\------

[0] [https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/bitcoin-unlimited-
miner...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/bitcoin-unlimited-miners-may-
be-preparing-51-attack-bitcoin/)

[1] relevant flyers:
[http://i.imgur.com/PAg4Hkw.png](http://i.imgur.com/PAg4Hkw.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/I7CXjSe.png](http://i.imgur.com/I7CXjSe.png)

[2] [https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/bitmain-can-remotely-
sh...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/bitmain-can-remotely-shut-down-
your-antminer-and-everyone-elses/)

[3] [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/antbleed-massive-bitcoin-
backdoor-c...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/antbleed-massive-bitcoin-backdoor-
could-knock-out-least-half-global-hash-power-1618924)

[4] relevant flyers:
[http://i.imgur.com/fZIHbXc.png](http://i.imgur.com/fZIHbXc.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/bOBp54g.png](http://i.imgur.com/bOBp54g.png)

